# Administering fibreplex help!!!!



## ClareandChester (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a 17month dwarf lop called Chester - unfortunately he seems very prone to gut stasis - I'm totally unsure of the cause - he has probiotic powder in his water, all the hay he can eat, free reign of our small garden, leafy greens such as spinach, parsley and spring greens and the only treats he gets are very occasional and normally a small piece of apple or strawberry. But even after all this he still goes through times of not eating, pooping and being very withdrawn (very unlike him!). The vet very often prescribes Fibreplex, but I really struggle to administer it - we normally try and wrap him in a towel so just his head pokes out but even then he struggles terribly, which is incredibly stressful for both us and bunny! Any Fibreplex we do manage to get in his mouth just gets spit back out by bunny anyway! I'm certain this procedure doesn't help with the stasis as it just stresses him out. Does any one have any ideas as to how we can get him to be a good bunny and take his medicine??? Any answers greatly received!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Most of mine just take it off the syringe, apparently it tastes nice LOL, but you could try putting it into something he really likes maybe some weetabix or spring greens?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

mine take it willingly too, they think its nommy, other then that as bernie said, put it on some wheetabix, or roll it up in a spinich leaf or the likes


----------

